# Soap losing scent (not mine)



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Had a potential customer asking me why soap loses it scent and wanted to know if that is normal. I haven't had mine lose scent. What would cause that to happen? Recipe? Fragrance used?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2012)

Using scents from elo cheapo sources, not using enough scent in a batch.. some scents fade very easy, citrus does... Storing it in sunlight or near heat sources.. So many things can cause this..


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You haven't been soaping log enough to notice Betty. Watermellon type scents fade, as to coconut, citrus if not seated. If you don't wrap your soap or put it away in rubbermaid totes after cure, it loses scent, but does come back after you wash off the top layer of the bars (use it). It all depends on the quality of the scent you buy and like Barb said, elcheapo doesn't always work because they cut it with so much oil it actually promotes ash, promotes DOS and fades. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I sent her back a question of where she stored her soaps. I keep mine in rubbermaid tubs. I have some that are lighter in scent BUT you still smell the fragrance. Like you said it comes back stronger after outer layer is washed off. Thanks for the tip on the ash. I have noticed on certain scents of having more ash. I have bought most scents from the same place that do that (not Tameras). Haven't soaped any single watermelon, coconut or citrus scents.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Seating soap has worked rather well for me. It took me a little while to figure out the right combos. I like to soap the scents without seating first so I know which ones I have to seat. Yes el`cheapo are terrible to soap with and sometimes you have to use far more than if you just spent the money on the good stuff. I like where I order from as their scents never fail, but if I soaped as much as Barb or Vicki I would have to change places due to cost. Mine is more of a hobby/craft sale type thing. I spend more time in the garden and goatyard than in the house 9 months out of the year, most of my soaping is done in the cold months. I do store in rubbermaids. I like to store same type scents together, like citrusy, or florals, mints. It helps hold the scent and envelops you when you open the tote.


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

When talking about seating scents-are you talking about FO's or EO's?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Essential oils. If you can take a perfumery class, or find info online they talk about notes. Top notes (mints and eucalyptus, tea tree, litsea etc, and middle notes of citrus, florals, etc...and bottom notes of patchouli and cinnamon and clove etc.... Without the bottom or top notes seating middle notes, you not only have very basic scents, but they fade.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Don't forget Vetiver


----------

